# Question About Visa Runs



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

If I am UK Citizen and want to spend 18-24 months in Malaysia on a tourist visa. Do I need to do a Visa Run every 3 months.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Doji2012 said:


> If I am UK Citizen and want to spend 18-24 months in Malaysia on a tourist visa. Do I need to do a Visa Run every 3 months.


Sometimes, subsequent visa may not be for 90 but only for 0 or 30 days. Often, an Immigration Officer at the border will require evidence of income.


----------



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> Sometimes, subsequent visa may not be for 90 but only for 0 or 30 days. Often, an Immigration Officer at the border will require evidence of income.


Lorgnette thanks for the info. When you say the Immigration Officer will require evidence of income. I will be using a Pre Paid Travel Card to fund my stay in Asia. Do you think they will except this as evidence of income.


----------



## eryepe (Oct 2, 2012)

You may want to enquire immigration department for further detail. If you only depends on tourist visa, I'm afraid you will face a lot of problem after few times extension.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, granting a visa depends solely on discretion of Immigration Officer at the lane on that shift. 

You may not have any issues normally, but after several runs through the different ports, your pp will send a red flag on the screen. To be in Msia for 24 months means a minimum of 7 more entries if granted 90 days each. Officer could demand your purpose, local residential address or your income sources. If you are unemployed, who will support you? When you produce a prepaid travel card, but the counters are not equipped with financial institution card scanning device to reveal your funds limit, it is a moot point. You will not convince him/her you have funds to meet a longer stay requirement. I advise you prepare hard copies to satisfy all potential risk questions.

Visa runs carry uncertain stay extensions, exhausting prospects and time consuming. 

Do you have a long term purpose to be in Malaysia?

Or are you passing through Malaysia Immigration to extend your stay in Thailand?


----------



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> Yes, granting a visa depends solely on discretion of Immigration Officer at the lane on that shift.
> 
> You may not have any issues normally, but after several runs through the different ports, your pp will send a red flag on the screen. To be in Msia for 24 months means a minimum of 7 more entries if granted 90 days each. Officer could demand your purpose, local residential address or your income sources. If you are unemployed, who will support you? When you produce a prepaid travel card, but the counters are not equipped with financial institution card scanning device to reveal your funds limit, it is a moot point. You will not convince him/her you have funds to meet a longer stay requirement. I advise you prepare hard copies to satisfy all potential risk questions.
> 
> ...



Lorgnette & Eryepe thanks for the info. I can get a Hard Copy of the Prepaid Travel Card so they will know there's plenty of money in the account to fund my stay in Malaysia. I was originally going to stay in Thailand but think Malaysia would be a better place to chill out. I dont have any long term purpose to be in Malaysia. I plan on starting an Internet business and will spend my time in Malaysia researching the business and setting up the business. I will run the business from the UK once its ready to start trading. All I need is high speed internet and a PC which is built in the last 1-2 years which I plan on buying once in Malaysia. Do you think if I stayed in Malaysia for only 12 months it would make my chances more realistic of not getting any problems when doing visa runs.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you think if I stayed in Malaysia for only 12 months it would make my chances more realistic of not getting any problems when doing visa runs.

Advisable to determine potential term of stay pending ground situation after passing Immigration and if they grant you longer visa length of stay, then go for it. Generally land entry will be granted a shorter stay period. Often we spot foreigners doing visa runs carrying a small backpack without luggage, and they seldom pass through Immigration gates quickly.

Doing a visa run, how will you convince LL/ realtor to rent on a longer term when you have a short stay period on pp?

I was not precise. Satisfying an Immigration Officer with hard copies showing sufficient funds is wise. Also, how will you convince her/him the purpose for frequent stay extensions or source of income?


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Have a look at MM2H programme, I don't know a lot about it, but it might meet your needs


----------



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

BruceFan thanks for the info I will check it out.


----------

